

Side project idea: community feedback on YC (or other) apps - zekenie

I know a lot of people wouldn&#x27;t submit there&#x27;s, but I probably would. I think it&#x27;d be interesting to hear people&#x27;s thoughts.
======
johnmurch
For design there is
[http://www.feedbackarmy.com/](http://www.feedbackarmy.com/)

